# filling out physical form



## mstyus (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi to all the coders,
Quick question, patient comes in to have physician fill out form for physical exam performed 4 months prior, the only documentation I have for this visit is a C.C and PFSH is this a level 1 service or level 2 thanks in advance.
Ms.Tyus


----------



## maysons1703 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Forms*

None, look at 99080 for special forms, if the form you speak of meets the requirement of the code. I dont think it is fair to bill an insurance company  again to fill out forms that is a continuation of an initial service. Some offices charge patients a fee to fill out a form after the visit.

Melissa


----------

